# اسأل عن طبيعة عمل المهندس المدني في شركات البترول



## ahn_1981 (5 أبريل 2012)

برجاء توضيح طبيعة عمل المهندس المدني في شركات البترول ، برجاء الايضاح بالتفصيل ، و توضيح المواضيع التي يجب علي المهندس المدني الحديث معرفتها ليعمل بكفاءة في شركة البترول


----------



## adel_engi (11 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حسب مااعلم انه في حقول البترول أو أي مشروع في البترول لا بد من وجود عمل للمهندس المدني 
مثلاً : 
المكاتب - والمساكن - والمطابخ ....... كل هذه الابنية محتاجة مهندس مدني يقوم بالتالي 
- رسومات القواعد وحسابات كميات الحديد والخرسانة ومقاساتها .....الخ 
- الاشراف على التنفيذ حتى يكون حسب الرسومات المعتمده
المشاريع الاخرى مثل:-
مشروع مد أنابيب البترول ... تحتاج الانابيب إلى دعاماتpipe supports وهذه جزء منها معدني وجزء عبارة عن خرسانة مسلحة تحتاج رسومات وإشراف على التنفيذ

مشروع طريق 
- طريق سيارات أو طريق مشاة تعرف أنه عمل مدني 

مشروع إنشاء خزانات للبترول :-
- خزانات البترول Oil tanks عادة تنشأ على قواعد خرسانية من ضمن عمل المهندس المدني 

كل المعدات من أجل تثبيتها في الارض بشكل صحيح هي بحاجة الى قواعد خرسانية وهذا عمل المهندس المدني 
طبعاً المعدات مثل المحركات الكهربائية - الخزانات - المضخات - الصمامات الكبيرة الحجم - الفواصل - ...الخ

أرجوا أن أكون قد وفقت في توظيح الامر ... بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد محمد المرسى (12 أبريل 2012)

adel_engi قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حسب مااعلم انه في حقول البترول أو أي مشروع في البترول لا بد من وجود عمل للمهندس المدني
> مثلاً :
> المكاتب - والمساكن - والمطابخ ....... كل هذه الابنية محتاجة مهندس مدني يقوم بالتالي
> ...



la uhvt


----------



## explorator (26 مايو 2012)

و كمان فى مجال الحفر .. يتم نصب البريمة على قاعدة .. اسمها cellar ..
و المسئول عنها بيكون مهندس مدنى 

cellar n: a pit in the ground to provide additional height between the rig floor and the well head to accommodate the installation of blowout preventers, ratholes, mouseholes, and so forth. It also may collect drainage water and other fluids for subsequent disposal.


----------



## nodaaa (19 مايو 2013)

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

